# "decision maker"



## marcelofp

What's the best translation for "decision maker" in portuguese? The context is: "The proposal was sent to hundreds of decision makers world wide." 

Não consigo encontrar uma palavra ou expressão que se encaixe bem.
 
Thanks! Obrigado!


----------



## Lems

marcelofp said:
			
		

> What's the best translation for "decision maker" in portuguese? The context is: "The proposal was sent to hundreds of decision makers world wide."
> 
> Não consigo encontrar uma palavra ou expressão que se encaixe bem.
> 
> Thanks! Obrigado!


Olá Marcelo!

Seja bem-vindo ao fórum. 

Eu traduziria: "A proposta foi enviada para centenas de *formadores de opinião* ao redor do mundo."

Lems
________________
Prefiro o paraíso pelo clima, o inferno pela companhia.
_Mark Twain_


----------



## Outsider

Isso não seria a tradução para "opinion makers", Lems?

Para "decision makers", tenho ouvido a tradução "decisores".


----------



## Vanda

Outsider

Vc sabe como nós temos a mania de fazer tudo às avessas, né? 

Então, sei lá se a mídia ou os decision makers resolveram 
usar a expressão de formadores de opinião para todos os casos.
Anyway, consagrado pelo uso.


----------



## marcelofp

Well, "opinion maker" is also widely used in English with the literal meaning in the Portuguese translation "formadores de opinião." I did an extensive search on the Internet on "formadores de opinião." The term occurs very frequently, but with the marketing-related context of groups of people that influence (public opinion).

I'm not doubting anyone here... I'm just keeping the debate alive because I'm still doubtful about the Portuguese term that gives the correct meaning. I even thought to translate it as "os responsáveis por desições"

Thank you all! Hopefully I'll get some more opinions.


=====

Sim, mas o termo "opinion maker" também se usa amplamente em ingles com o sentido literal no Português "formadores de opinião." Procurei “formadores de opinião” na Internet e o termo ocorre bastante freqüentemente, mas com o sentido relacionado à área de marketing de grupos de pessoas que influenciam opinião (pública).

Não estou duvidando de um nem de outro, mas sim fazendo que o debate continue. Ainda estou  incerto sobre o termo em Português que mais se aproxime de “decision maker.” Cheguei a pensar em traduzi-lo por “os responsáveis por decisões”.
 
Obrigado a todos. Vou aguardar mais opiniões...


----------



## marcelofp

By the way... although "decisores" sounds like European Portuguese to me, I'm leaning towards that right now. )


----------



## Outsider

Fazendo uma busca na Net, vejo brasileiros a usá-la também.
Se bem que...



> "The proposal was sent to hundreds of decision makers world wide."


Acho que "decisor" faz sentido se o contexto for técnico, como relações públicas ou gestão. Se não for um texto especializado, uma paráfrase pode ficar melhor (gestores? administradores? empresários?...)


----------



## nycphotography

Yes, in English the term "decision maker" is used to refer to: *a sales or marketing contact who has the capacity and authority to make a decision.*

This is not the same as someone who can "influence a decision" by recommending or selecting products (or other resources) and analyzing and evaluating them.

Basically, The decision maker is the guy at the top.


----------



## Vanda

Marcelo

Tudo depende do que vc está escrevendo. Se for algo não-acadêmico vai ficar estranho vc usar outra coisa que não o que é amplamente usado e aceito, mesmo
que não faça sentido. Também já tive minhas brigas por termos que não pareciam corretos, mas acaba-se batendo de frente no uso, este é que o consagra um termo,
correto ou não. Se vc é brasileiro sabe que nós mudamos a tradução de vários termos ingleses de acordo com o nosso uso, seja no economês, internetês, ou qualquer
outra área.Se é para um público brasileiro, outro termo vai soar estranho, e ou vão pensar que vc não conhece o termo em uso ou vão questionar o porquê de um uso
diferente.
Anyway, interessante vc levantar esta palha. Nunca vi outro uso, mas vou pequisar. Fiquei curiosa, agora.

Just in time. Achei *tomadores de decisão *
veja aqui.

É bom quando surge algo assim, porque faz a gente pesquisar mais e aprender mais.


----------



## isdisco

Olá amigos!
E que tal dar a volta e usar "centros de decisão"?
Só uma ideia.


----------



## marcelofp

Thank you all for this discussion. 
Because what I was translating was highly technical, and I could not find a single translation in materials that had been previously translated, I ended up paraphrasing as "responsáveis por decisões." It works as a "quickie," but I'm not giving this one up that easily.
 
Obrigado! Continuem mandando informacoes se as tiverem.


----------



## Vanda

Olá Marcelo

Vc até pode usar o termo ' responsáveis por decisão', mas o termo em uso no meio é mesmo o de 'tomadores de decisão.
Aqui nesta página você verá a página em português  e a versão em inglês onde consta o termo  'decision maker'.
e se vc colocar o termo no google verá que é usado amplamente. É inclusive o termo usado pelo governo 





> O relatório resume novos conhecimentos científicos e técnicos sobre a região e apresenta recomendações de ações com seus custos associados, todos de forma condensada, servindo para o uso de autoridades, tomadores de decisão e de todos os demais interessados no desenvolvimento sustentável do Pantanal e da Bacia do Alto Paraguai. Editado em português e inglês.


"tirado daqui 

Como o termo formadores de opinião , este tbm parece já ter fincado pé.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Vanda,

If _formadores de opinião_ = _opinion makers, _then_ opinionators = ?

_[[[a]]]


----------



## ferrari

Pessoal, como a Vanda disse, o correto é "tomadores de decisão". E geralmente diz respeito a gestores.

Sem medo de errar. 

"Formadores de opinião" é outra coisa.


----------



## Que trem doido

Eu gostaria de saber se há uma palavra só para decision-makers, ou seja, os que são responsáveis para tomar decisões.


Por favor, avise-me se eu tiver que incluir mais contexto.

Obrigado.


----------



## moura

Em Portugal costuma-se falar em "fazedores de opinião".


----------



## joanamcbarata

moura said:


> Em Portugal costuma-se falar em "fazedores de opinião".


 
Moura, os "fazedores de opinião", ou "líderes de opinião", são os "opinion makers", e têm influência sobre a opinião pública, e não ao nível de centros de decisão (claro que acabam por poder influenciar as decisões, mas só na medida em que influenciam a opinião pública, que por sua vez...) 

Quanto aos "decision makers", vou averiguar.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Encontrei em várias notícias, e inclusive no portal do Governo português o termo decisores políticos ou decisores institucionais, dependendo do contexto. 
http://www.portugal.gov.pt/Portal/P...es/20070926_MC_Int_Forum_Cultural_Europeu.htm
http://www.juventudesocialista.org/item.tech?id=728
http://diarioeconomico.sapo.pt/edicion/diarioeconomico/opinion/columnistas/pt/desarrollo/882504.html
http://www.novorumo.info/


----------



## moura

Sim, tem razão Joana, haverá um termo mais específico, a nível da gestão de empresas, negócios, tomada de decisões políticas, etc. A minha sugestão anterior tem a ver com estrita tradução literal do termo.

Em linguagem empresarial, existe o termo "decisores".


----------



## joanamcbarata

moura said:


> Sim, tem razão Joana, haverá um termo mais específico, a nível da gestão de empresas, negócios, tomada de decisões políticas, etc. A minha sugestão anterior tem a ver com estrita tradução literal do termo.


 
Do termo "opinion makers" e não "decision makers", certo?  Penso que têm significados bem diferentes.


----------



## Que trem doido

Sim, os termos "opinion makers" e "decision makers" têm significados bem diferentes.

Enquanto opinion makers têm o papel de assessor ou consultor, decision makers usam (pelo menos devem usar) as sugestões dos opinion makers para que possem tomar decisões mais apropriadas.

(Então, decisores foncionaria tanto com "opinion makers" quanto "decision makers"?)


----------



## moura

joanamcbarata said:


> Do termo "opinion makers" e não "decision makers", certo?  Penso que têm significados bem diferentes.


 
Exacto:
opinion makers - fazedores de opinião
decision makers - influenciadores de decisão


----------



## joanamcbarata

moura said:


> Exacto:
> opinion makers - fazedores de opinião
> decision makers - influenciadores de decisão


 
Então temos mesmo opiniões diferentes em relação à questão 

Eu diria assim:
opinion makers: Influenciadores de opinião -> líderes de opinião
decision makers: fazedores de decisão -> decisores (políticos ou institucionais)

Que Trem Doido,

A expressão "opinion makers", mesmo em inglês, é (pelo menos aqui em Portugal), usada quando nos referimos a pessoas cuja opinião tem um grande eco na opinião pública. Ou seja, pessoas que escrevem em jornais, ou que dão as suas opiniões (mais a nível político) em programas de televisão, opiniões essas que influenciam a opinião das pessoas em geral.
Não poria dentro dessa denominação assessores ou consultores, que são postos institucionais. Fico à espera de esclarecimentos seus quanto ao termo.




Que trem doido said:


> (Então, decisores foncionaria tanto com "opinion makers" quanto "decision makers"?)


 
Na minha opinião, não.
Decisores seriam os decision makers, enquanto os "opinion makers" são os líderes de opinião, que influenciam a opinião pública.

Mas o melhor é esperar por mais opiniões, porque temos duas contraditórias


----------



## joanamcbarata

Parece que já houve uma discussão parecida aqui no fórum: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=68731


----------



## Que trem doido

Ah, eu deveria ter examinado as discussões prévias.  

Mesmo assim, quero agradecer vocês dois!!!!!!!!


----------



## moura

joanamcbarata said:


> Então temos mesmo opiniões diferentes em relação à questão
> 
> Hum, talvez não, Joana  Acho que é uma questão da interpretação do português.
> 
> Escalpelizando, e colocando o "opinion makers" de lado. Apenas no referente ao decision + makers - temos a palavra decision - decisão, sem dúvida. E depois makers - fazedores - é aqui que podem existir 2 interpretações - influenciadores da decisão ou os próprios actores da decisão.
> 
> Dependerá do contexto:
> 
> Eu influi na decisão dele - fui uma influenciadora da (sua) decisão - "decision maker"
> Eu tomei uma decisão - fui uma decisora(feminino?) - "decision maker"
> 
> Nesta página, refere-se a existência dos dois casos em português:
> 
> *Destinatários
> *Os destinatários preferenciais do Mestrado serão técnicos actualmente a desempenhar funções de decisão (ou influenciadores de decisão) e investigadores no domínio do urbanismo. Genericamente o público-alvo do Mestrado incluirá:


----------



## joanamcbarata

Que trem doido said:


> Sim, os termos "opinion makers" e "decision makers" têm significados bem diferentes.
> 
> Enquanto opinion makers têm o papel de assessor ou consultor, decision makers usam (pelo menos devem usar) as sugestões dos opinion makers para que possem tomar decisões mais apropriadas.


 
Moura, 

Pelo que o Que trem doido diz aqui, os decision makers são os que tomam de facto as decisões, e não os técnicos que as influenciam por dar o seu parecer.
Pensei que este fosse o sentido da palavra (e ainda não estou convencida que não seja)  Na frase que apresenta, as funções de decisão podem ser interpretadas como funções diferentes das do influenciadores de opinião, se virmos o "ou" como uma função diferente e não como um termo diferente para a mesma expressão.

Quanto ao facto de o Que trem doidoe dizer também que os opinion makers têm o papel de assessores ou consultores, eu não sabia que também se podia referiar a pessoal técnico, gostava de ouvir outra opinião acerca desta questão.

Mas a acreditar no que ele disse, esses sim, seriam os influenciadores de decisão. 

Será que vamos chegar a alguma conclusão? Não haverá por aí alguém que queira opinar?


----------



## Vanda

Isso mesmo, já tivemos uma boa discussão sobre o assunto anteriormente. Dá sempre pano pra manga.


----------



## Macunaíma

Trem Doido, em português _make a decision_ é _*tomar* uma decisão_ e não _fazer uma decisão_. Eu sempre errava essa quando meu inglês era ainda pior do que hoje e dizia _take a decision_, por causa dessa diferença de combinação verbo-substantivo entre nossas línguas. 

Seguindo a lógica de que decisões se tomam, eu ouço mais freqüentemente, e digo sempre, _tomadores de decisão_. Adoraria não estar com preguiça de fazer uma consulta no Google comparando _fazedores_ e _tomadores_ de decisão para você, mas a verdade é que eu estou rendido totalmente.

Quanto a _opinion makers_, não sei se a idéia é a mesma, mas no Brasil temos o termo _formadores de opinião_: são pessoas que devido a sua posição privilegiada têm influência sobre a opinião dos demais (ex: jornalistas, escritores (lidos), celebridades, empresários, políticos, etc).


----------



## moura

Tem sim senhor. Deixo aqui mais um contributo. Neste caso, designam-no como "key decision maker": 

- " _*64%* *dos influenciadores de decisão* (key decision makers) lêem as suas mensagens através dos seus dispositivos *BlackBerry ou PDA’s*."_

Aqui, refere-se a intervenção dos dois - influenciador e decisor na chamada cadeia "decisão de compra".


----------



## joanamcbarata

Macunaíma said:


> Quanto a _opinion makers_, não sei se a idéia é a mesma, mas no Brasil temos o termo _formadores de opinião_: são pessoas que devido a sua posição privilegiada têm influência sobre a opinião dos demais (ex: jornalistas, escritores (lidos), celebridades, empresários, políticos, etc).


 
*Opinion Maker*
Macunaíma, quando fala na opinião dos demais, refere-se à opinião pública, certo? 

É que o Que trem doido tinha englobado na definição de "opinion makers" consultores e assessores (penso eu que numa posição de influenciar directamente, com os seus pareceres, a tomada de decisão. Fazendo parte do próprio centro de decisão, apesar de não terem o poder de decidir).

*Decision Maker*
Acho que em relação a este termo a questão é até onde se estende a noção de quem decide. 
A meu ver, o "decision maker" é quem toma a decisão, o Governo, por exemplo. Penso que no entender da Moura, o processo de tomada de decisão pode englobar quem influencia a decisão. Usando um exemplo recente no nosso país, o LNEC, com o seu relatório sobre a localização do novo aeroporto, também pode ser considerado um "decision maker"?
No meu entender não, porque só no topo da hierarquia é que existe realmente um "decision maker", que toma decisões, e que não as influencia apenas.


----------



## Macunaíma

joanamcbarata said:


> *Opinion Maker*
> Macunaíma, quando fala na opinião dos demais, refere-se à opinião pública, certo?
> 
> É que o Que trem doido tinha englobado na definição de "opinion makers" consultores e assessores (penso eu que numa posição de influenciar directamente, com os seus pareceres, a tomada de decisão. Fazendo parte do próprio centro de decisão, apesar de não terem o poder de decidir).


 
Sim, eu falava da opinião pública. Eu realmente não interpretei a pergunta do Trem Doido corretamente --agora vejo que se tratava de um daqueles cargos inexplicáveis pelos quais as pessoas são pagas sem que ninguém saiba exatamente que diabos elas fazem. 

Influenciadores de opinião... bah!


----------



## moura

joanamcbarata said:


> *Decision Maker*
> Acho que em relação a este termo a questão é até onde se estende a noção de quem decide.
> A meu ver, o "decision maker" é quem toma a decisão, o Governo, por exemplo. Penso que no entender da Moura, o processo de tomada de decisão pode englobar quem influencia a decisão. Usando um exemplo recente no nosso país, o LNEC, com o seu relatório sobre a localização do novo aeroporto, também pode ser considerado um "decision maker"?
> No meu entender não, porque só no topo da hierarquia é que existe realmente um "decision maker", que toma decisões, e que não as influencia apenas.


 
Sem me querer repetir, mas repetindo  só para precisar o meu conceito dos termos em português, as duas hipóteses de tradução que sugiro são:

decisor - quem decide
influenciador de decisão - quem influencia a decisão (o caso do LNEC é um bom exemplo).


----------



## joanamcbarata

nycphotography said:


> Yes, in English the term "decision maker" is used to refer to: *a sales or marketing contact who has the capacity and authority to make a decision.*
> 
> This is *not the same as someone who can "influence a decision" by recommending* or selecting products (or other resources) and analyzing and evaluating them.
> 
> Basically, The decision maker is the guy at the top.


 
A definição em inglês, dada pelo nycphotography na discussão prévia sobre este assunto, aqui no fórum (o link está mais acima). Usando o exemplo da decisão do Aeroporto, o LNEC não entra nesta definição.

Segundo este link que a Vanda disponibilizou nessa mesma discussão, sobre tomadores de decisão, deixo aqui um excerto

"Selecionar a pessoa certa:  Quem é que poderia *tomar as medidas* que você quer ver implementadas? É o primeiro ministro, o ministro das Finanças, o presidente? 

Dito isto, penso que a sua sugestão sobre a possibilidade da tradução do termo como "influenciador de decisão", não se aplica.

Nunca nenhum tópico me tinha dado tanta luta, mas estou a gostar.


----------



## moura

Este parecer do *nycphotography* (julgo que ele será um nativo do inglês?) parece de facto colocar de lado a ideia do influenciador como decision maker.
O que deixa em aberto, em caso de se querer, no mesmo texto/tradução referir o líder de opinião e influenciador de decisão - que parecem coexistir em português - não haver termos que os destrincem em inglês.

Vou tentar ver o que outros nativos do inglês dizem sobre isto.

_I'll be back_, como diria o overnador da Califõrnia, se houver motivos para tal


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:

Creio que se poderia dizer:

decision markers - gestores
opinion makers - formadores de opinião.


----------



## joanamcbarata

Creio que foram aqui discutidos três termos:

Decision maker - o decisor político ou institucional 
Opinion maker - o líder de opinião (pública)
E um terceiro termo, que não sei como se dirá em inglês, que seriam os técnicos, que com o seu saber, em determinadas áreas, aconselham o decisor acerca das opções possíveis de decisão.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Bom, no caso dos que aconselham, creio que seriam consultores, assessores, e em alguns casos "pareceristas".


----------



## moura

Mais 2 nativos do inglês, consideram que o "decision-maker" é unicamente a pessoa ou entidade que toma a decisão: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=797143 . 

Segundo diz Biblioptec, do forum inglês: "The "decision-maker" is the one who decides, the one who makes the choice; I cannot think of an instance where I've read or heard of someone who merely influences the decision as a decision-maker."

Para a Joana,

Foi uma discussão interessante e produtiva. E mais um bom exemplo de como às vezes tem tanto que se lhe diga passar de uma língua para a outra 
Até breve


----------



## ralife

Concordo com Ferrari.

*Tomadores de decisão* estão no topo. São as pessoas que efetivamente tomam as decisões, como Diretors, gerentes ou alguém que tenha o poder de tomar uma decisão.

Já *formadores de opinião* são aquelas pessoas que têm poder de influenciar outrem (seja por ser uma celebridade, ou que esteja em alta na mídia, ou cuja opinião é altamente considerada).
 Ex.: um diretor ou presidente da empresa *toma a decisão* de comprar, adquirir, mudar a abordagem da companhia por ele dirigida.

Um artista, jornalista, colunista, tem o poder de fazer com que as pessoas levem em conta que o que ele diz é válido. *Opinion makers*

ex.: Opinion makers are people who have a lot of influence over what the public thinks about things. 
Abraços a todos


----------

